# Holiday Hawgs!! :)



## Wallijig (Sep 4, 2012)

Hit lake with buddy who guides up in NE South Dakota in pursuit of some hawg eyes Monday we had a blast.
Caught 25-30 dandy eyes from 19" to 29" 
We took some pictures but unfortunately buddy did not hit save on my phone when took pictures of me.
Here are couple pictures of ones he got:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 4, 2012)

Wallijig said:


> We took some pictures but unfortunately buddy did not hit save on my phone when took pictures of me.



Good excuse! :mrgreen:

Nice lunkers


----------



## Gramps50 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thought a camera was a stable in a tackle box :LOL2: 

Nice catch


----------



## Wallijig (Sep 4, 2012)

I just got new iPhone so will not have problem again. Plus this gives me good reason to go back.


----------



## fish devil (Sep 4, 2012)

:twisted: Dinner??? Nice catches.


----------



## Wallijig (Sep 4, 2012)

fish devil said:


> :twisted: Dinner??? Nice catches.


Would never keep fish of that size. Unless hooked bad and not going to make it unless over 30" to mount.
I believe fish will not grow or spawn in freeze. So I release majority of all fish I catch. If do I keep any, prefer those under 17" as eaters, only if I am eating soon. Never freeze them unless giving to friend. I fish enough can get fresh fish any time I want.


----------



## shamoo (Sep 7, 2012)

Way to stretch the line, Nice Eyes :wink:


----------

